# arrivando o venendo?



## misskelly

!!!
Una mia amica vive nel nord Italia da quando è nata e se i suoi genitori la chiamano questa risponde: "Stò arrivando!"
Ora le è venuta a stare come vicina di casa una ragazza della sua stessa età che viveva però al sud, e questa quando risponde ai genitori dice: "Stò venendo!"
Sarà perchè nella vita si imparano ad usare le parole ambiguamente per riferirsi ad altro senza dare nell'occhio, ma a me suona molto strano e mi imbarazza ogni volta che lo dice...come la parola scopare.
Cosa prevede la regola in base a questa risposta?
Sono corrette entrambe o posso dirle che non si dice così?


----------



## map-backpacker

Ciao credo sinceramente che siano corrette tutte e due la tua amica del nord magari è veneta? In dialetto veneto è usatissimo e sì sinceramente sto venendo può imbarazzare ma credo perchè nel nord non si usa proprio in questo senso ma è molto più legato alla sfera sessuale spiega questo alla tua amica del sud che magari potrebbe creare momenti di ilarità ma non mi sembra giusto dirle che non si dice così... che dici?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io dico e direi sempre "sto arrivando", ma non vedo come "sto venendo" possa essere considerato meno corretto.
Magari suona un po' strano, vista l'uso che se ne fa in ambito sessuale..


----------



## Salegrosso

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io dico e direi sempre "sto arrivando", ma non vedo come "sto venendo" possa essere considerato meno corretto.
> Magari suona un po' strano, vista l'uso che se ne fa in ambito sessuale..


 
Anch'io esattamente come Paul.


----------



## ponchdeleon

Secondo me la differenza tra i due verbi è questa:

sto arrivando lì!
stai venendo qui?

Quindi se sto andando dai miei genitori dico "sto arrivando da voi", ma credo si tratti davvero di una sfumatura


----------



## alecarfi

*S*ono d'accordo con ponchdelon
*L*a differenza fra i due verbi è una sorta di sfumatura del punto di vista.
*S*e i dico sto arrivando focalizzo l'attenzione sul punto d'arrivo.
*S*to arrivando li dove siete voi 
*S*e dico sto venendo invece l'attenzione è sul punto di partenza, quindi come dicessi adesso sto partendo da dove sono per venire nella vostra direzione.
*D*opodichè non c'è alcuna scorrettezza grammaticale.
*E* il riferimento sessuale lo trovo abbastanza esagerato.


----------



## housecameron

Non mi sembra che dicendo "sto venendo" si focalizzi l'attenzione sul punto di partenza, anzi.
Sto venendo lì (da voi) = recandomi.
Preferisco sto arrivando, comunque.


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

Ciao, come un non-madrelingua italiano, trovo molta difficoltà in questo tipo di "sfumatura" di significato.

Ad esempio, oggi ho detto ad un amico al telefono:
- Ok, vado da te tra 5 minuti.
Lui: - Devi dire: "vengo da te".

Però, in ufficio quando gli chiamano lui risponde:
- Ok, arrivo.
Perché non: "Ok, vengo"?
O sarebbe giusto dire:
- Vengo da te (parlando con il tizio, il quale devo visitare).
- Vado da lui (parlando con un terzo tizio)?

E se nel caso 1 io dicessi:
- Arrivo da te tra 5 minuti.
Sbagliatissimo?

A dire la verità io non capisco quando devo usare VENIRE, ARRIVARE o ANDARE.
Quando cerco su Power Translator (inglese - italiano), sia ARRIVARE che VENIRE significano "arrive" e "come".

Quindi, per quanto riguarda la frase "Vado da te", magari si spiega l'uso sbagliato che ho fatto perché in portoghese il verbo ANDARE si usa così. Comunque sia rimangono ancora dubbi su uso di Venire x Arrivare.

Se qualcuno ha materiale di approfondimento o può aiutarmi con qualche consiglio sono grato.

Un saluto a tutti


----------



## trier2007

E' solo una mia personalissima opinione, ma io mi comporterei così:
1) Vengo chiamata dalla stanza accanto; "sto venendo".
2) Ho appuntamento in un posto, sono già in viaggio ma sono in ritardo di qualche minuto; la persona con cui ho appuntamento non mi vede arrivare e mi telefona; "sto arrivando".
Si tratta di sfumature minime di significato: nel primo caso,il mio interlocutore sa esattamente dove sono, e si aspetta che io lo raggiunga nell'altra stanza ; il fatto che io dica "sto venendo" è un pò come dire che ho sentito che mi ha chiamata. Nel secondo caso, l'interlocutore si aspettava di trovarmi in un posto e invece non ci sono; nel mio "sto arrivando" è racchiusa la rassicurazione all'interlocutore sul fatto che lo raggiungerò al più presto.


----------



## Stiannu

ItaloBrasiliano said:


> Però, in ufficio quando gli chiamano lui risponde:
> - Ok, arrivo.
> Perché non: "Ok, vengo"?  *Va anche bene.*
> O sarebbe giusto dire:
> - Vengo da te (parlando con il tizio, il quale devo visitare).
> - Vado da lui (parlando con un terzo tizio)?  *Esatto! Andare si usa per indicare un movimento verso un luogo lontano (da chi parla e/o da chi ascolta), mentre arrivare e venire si usano per indicare il movimento verso il luogo in cui si trova chi parla e/o chi ascolta.*
> 
> E se nel caso 1 io dicessi:
> - Arrivo da te tra 5 minuti.


----------



## misskelly

Effettivamente ci sono un sacco di espressioni diverse, molto dipende però dall'abitudine di utilizzo di una più che di un'altra.
L'orecchio sente la stonatura in ciò che non è abituato a sentire...


----------



## la italianilla

Per noi italiani, abituati ad usare la nostra lingua quotidianamente ma che, spesso e volentieri, forse non saremmo capaci di spiegare tutto tramite delle regole fisse, forse può essere utile vedere come si insegnano queste cose agli stranieri. Ho un'amica spagnola che studia italiano. Vi copio i suoi appunti di italiano su _venire/andare_. Guardate un po' cosa le hanno insegnato:



> andare-> specifica movimento verso un posto
> venire -> specifica provenienza da un posto
> 
> Di solito, a parte le numerosissime differenze regionali, va ricordato che l'uso principale è il seguente:
> Venire-> utilizzato ogni volta che l'interlocutore si avvicina all'altro, come, ad esempio, nel caso in cui qualcuno ci chiami o si avvicini a noi.
> Esempio:
> Suonano alla porta -> Si dice "vengo" e non "vado".
> 
> Altri esempi:
> 
> Vengo al cinema -> significa che chi parla andrà al cinema con la persona alla quale dice questa frase.
> Vado al cinema -> significa che la persona andrà al cinema con una qualsiasi altra persona che non sia quella a cui dice questa frase.



Secondo me, la frase che ho evidenziato in rosso, potrebbe esser una buona chiave di lettura del fenomeno, oltre a ciò che abbiamo già detto. Visto che si parla tanto di italiano regionale, probabilmente la tua amica è abituata a sentire quella forma per esprimere la stessa azione. 
Sarebbe carino spiegarle invece la connotazione che potrebbe assumere da voi in modo che si renda conto dell'imbarazzo che ti potrebbe creare. Però forse, dirle che non è corretto, sarebbe un po' azzardato.
Ciao!


----------



## housecameron

la italianilla said:


> Ho un'amica spagnola che studia italiano. Vi copio i suoi appunti di italiano su _venire/andare_. Guardate un po' cosa le hanno insegnato:
> 
> venire -> specifica provenienza da un posto OK, ma non solo
> Vengo da Roma = arrivo/provengo da Roma = moto da luogo
> Vengo da te = mi reco dove sei tu = moto a luogo


 
Secondo me l'insegnante ha tralasciato qualcosa...


----------



## la italianilla

housecameron said:


> Secondo me l'insegnante ha tralasciato qualcosa...



Vero anche quello che dici, però se fai attenzione:

Vengo da Roma => sono partito da Roma e sono giunto qui.
Rientra, secondo la sua spiegazione, nel caso:



> Venire-> utilizzato ogni volta che l'interlocutore si avvicina all'altro, come, ad esempio, nel caso in cui qualcuno ci chiami o si avvicini a noi.



Infatti normalmente te dici "Vengo da Roma" quando sei da qualche altra parte del mondo. Se sei a Roma e parli con una persona (uno di Roma ma non necessariamente, anche con uno straniero o in generale uno che non sia di Roma) non dici "Vengo da Roma" dici "So de Roma" . A parte le battute, se ti trovi a Roma non useresti, normalmente, la frase "Vengo da Roma" ma "Sono di Roma" o "Anch'io sono di Roma" ecc.
Secondo me invece, pensandoci bene, la spiegazione racchiude bene anche questo utilizzo!

EDIT: aggiungo anche che, l'esempio "Vengo da te", da te citato nel messaggio precedente, rientra nella spiegazione che ho quotato sopra! 
Vengo da te-> mi avvicino all'interlocutore che in questo caso sei tu.


----------



## misskelly

Permettetemi di uscire un attimo dal tema, devo assolutamente correggere il nostro amico ItaloBrasiliano, tanto perchè non continui ad usare questa frase così credendo che vada bene. (Perlomeno non va bene per me...):
"Però, in ufficio quando gli chiamano lui risponde:"
Si dovrebbe dire:
"Quando lo chiamano lui risponde:" o
"Quando chiamano lui, risponde:"  per enfatizzare sul fatto che si tratta di lui invece di me o un'altra persona...


----------



## misskelly

Sì, però parlate di "vengo-arrivo". La forma "Stò venendo" suona diversa...
Darei il senso di:"Sono in procinto di venire." ma non lo faccio ancora.
"Stò arrivando" mi sembra più normale perchè stò compiendo già l'azione...




la italianilla said:


> Vero anche quello che dici, però se fai attenzione:
> 
> Vengo da Roma => sono partito da Roma e sono giunto qui.
> Rientra, secondo la sua spiegazione, nel caso:
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti normalmente te dici "Vengo da Roma" quando sei da qualche altra parte del mondo. Se sei a Roma e parli con una persona (uno di Roma ma non necessariamente, anche con uno straniero o in generale uno che non sia di Roma) non dici "Vengo da Roma" dici "So de Roma" . A parte le battute, se ti trovi a Roma non useresti, normalmente, la frase "Vengo da Roma" ma "Sono di Roma" o "Anch'io sono di Roma" ecc.
> Secondo me invece, pensandoci bene, la spiegazione racchiude bene anche questo utilizzo!
> 
> EDIT: aggiungo anche che, l'esempio "Vengo da te", da te citato nel messaggio precedente, rientra nella spiegazione che ho quotato sopra!
> Vengo da te-> mi avvicino all'interlocutore che in questo caso sei tu.


----------



## la italianilla

misskelly said:


> Sì, però parlate di "vengo-arrivo". La forma "Stò venendo" suona diversa...
> Darei il senso di:"Sono in procinto di venire." ma non lo faccio ancora.
> "Stò arrivando" mi sembra più normale perchè stò compiendo già l'azione...



Capisco misskelly, però i verbi in questione son sempre quelli, non è che cambiando il tempo verbale possa cambiare completamente questo tipo di analisi che stiamo facendo, per lo meno in questa accezione non mi pare che cambi molto dire "vengo" o "sto venendo". Anche perché, se vogliamo, anche dire "Vengo" potrebbe avere la stessa accezione pseudo-sessuale. Sinceramente io non avevo nemmeno pensato al fatto che "sto venendo", in questo caso specifico di una persona che viene chiamata, potesse esser intesa in questa accezione, però se te dici che è così sarà così 
Però il punto è che, per me, alla luce anche di quello espresso dagli altri forumisti prima, non può considerarsi errato. Si tratta solo di una forma diversa di esprimere la stessa azione. Basta che le spieghi il tuo disagio, e vi farete pure una risata insieme


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

misskelly said:


> "Però, in ufficio quando gli chiamano lui risponde:"
> Si dovrebbe dire:
> "Quando lo chiamano lui risponde:" o



Grazie 

Ho capito l'errore, ho scritto la frase come: CHIAMARE A LUI, che è sbagliato. E', invece, corretto usare CHIAMARE QUALCUNO in questo caso.

Grazie anche a Stiannu


----------



## housecameron

Mi spiace Italianilla, ma secondo me le situazioni continuano ad essere almeno due, come già detto nel mio post precedente.

venire da -> specifica provenienza da un posto 
Quindi moto da luogo, in quanto risponde alla domanda da dove? da quale luogo?

venire da -> recarsi nel luogo dove si trova o dove va la persona con cui si parla o la persona che parla (De Mauro)
Moto a luogo, che risponde alla domanda: dove? verso quale luogo?

Non mi sembrano sovrapponibili:
Vengo/arrivo ora dall'ufficio, mi cambio e vengo/arrivo subito da te.

Ciao


----------



## misskelly

la italianilla said:


> Capisco misskelly, però i verbi in questione son sempre quelli, non è che cambiando il tempo verbale possa cambiare completamente questo tipo di analisi che stiamo facendo, per lo meno in questa accezione non mi pare che cambi molto dire "vengo" o "sto venendo". Anche perché, se vogliamo, anche dire "Vengo" potrebbe avere la stessa accezione pseudo-sessuale. Sinceramente io non avevo nemmeno pensato al fatto che "sto venendo", in questo caso specifico di una persona che viene chiamata, potesse esser intesa in questa accezione, però se te dici che è così sarà così
> Però il punto è che, per me, alla luce anche di quello espresso dagli altri forumisti prima, non può considerarsi errato. Si tratta solo di una forma diversa di esprimere la stessa azione. Basta che le spieghi il tuo disagio, e vi farete pure una risata insieme


 
Le risete le abbiamo fatte... ma al di là dell'uso ambiguo della frase ed essendo anch'io del nord, trovo una minima differenza nelle due espressioni. Se io dovessi rispondere a qualcuno che mi chiama, risponderei:"Stò venendo" nel caso che stessi facendo qualcosa, ma andrei dopo che ho finito, e "Stò arrivando" nel caso che anche se stò facendo qualcosa, mollo tutto e vado subito.


----------



## SunDraw

housecameron said:


> venire da -> recarsi nel luogo dove si trova o dove va _*la persona*_ con cui si parla o la persona che parla


 (il corsivo è mio)
Oh bella, anch'io non avevo poi fatto caso che il "da" per un moto *a* luogo vale solo per una sfera _animata _(come si suol dire).
(cfr http://www.demauroparavia.it/29979 #3a, salvo con gli specifici "parte" "lato" #3b es. "spostarsi da un lato")

Mmh, sì a pensarci anch'io nell'uso preferisco tra i due sinonimi (in casi così di fatto interscambiabili):
- "(adesso) arrivo!", "(eccomi) arrivo" quando mi metto in moto;
- "(mo') vengo", "(mi sbrigo e) vengo" quando inizio ad organizzarmi per farlo. 

Uè ragazzi, "*sto*" si scrive *in ogni caso* senza accento.


----------



## misskelly

> Uè ragazzi, "*sto*" si scrive *in ogni caso* senza accento.


 
!
Non mi ero mai posta il problema di come si scrive, prima...


----------



## la italianilla

housecameron said:


> Mi spiace Italianilla, ma secondo me le situazioni continuano ad essere almeno due, come già detto nel mio post precedente.
> 
> venire da -> specifica provenienza da un posto
> Quindi moto da luogo, in quanto risponde alla domanda da dove? da quale luogo?
> 
> venire da -> recarsi nel luogo dove si trova o dove va la persona con cui si parla o la persona che parla (De Mauro)
> Moto a luogo, che risponde alla domanda: dove? verso quale luogo?
> 
> Non mi sembrano sovrapponibili:
> Vengo/arrivo ora dall'ufficio, mi cambio e vengo/arrivo subito da te.
> 
> Ciao



Io non ho detto che sono sovrapponibili. Dico solo che la spiegazione dell'utilizzo del verbo venire, sia nel caso di moto a luogo che nel caso di moto da luogo, per me rientra perfettamente nella definizione della professoressa di italiano della mia amica. Infatti avevo quotato questo:



> Venire-> utilizzato ogni volta che l'interlocutore si avvicina all'altro, come, ad esempio, nel caso in cui qualcuno ci chiami o si avvicini a noi.



A: Vengo da Milano -> moto DA luogo -> lo dico quando non sto a Milano a qualcuno (che sia di Milano o meno) -> vengo da un posto diverso da quello in cui sto parlando -> mi son spostata verso il luogo diverso -> Arrivo da Milano. Infatti tu, se sei a Milano, non dici "Vengo da Milano" ma "Sono di Milano".

B. Vengo da te -> moto A luogo -> lo dico quando mi chiamano o mi avvicino.

Su tutto il resto sono d'accordo con te, quello che intendevo dire io è che, per me, VENIRE, sia nel caso di moto da luogo che moto a luogo, può rientrare nella spiegazione quotata (la prima qui su sto post). Non ho detto che sia giusto come dico io, ma secondo me la spiegazione può contenere entrambi i casi.

E comunque, dal De Mauro on line:



> *da*
> prep.
> FO
> 1a introduce determinazioni di spazio con valore di provenienza o derivazione: partire da casa, *arrivare da* Milano





> 1*ve|nì|re*
> v.intr. (io vèngo; essere)
> FO
> 1 recarsi nel luogo dove si trova o dove va la persona con cui si parla o la persona che parla: verrà a trovarmi in montagna, vieni a casa mia, venite con noi?, veniva lentamente verso di noi; far venire il dottore, l’idraulico, chiamarlo
> *2a arrivare*: *viene da Roma*



Quindi a quanto pare "Venire da" per il De Mauro è come "Arrivare da". Seconda definizione in grossetto nel terzo quote.
Ripeto: non dico di aver ragione, ma alla luce di questo ragionamento ci potrebbe stare nella spiegazione! Ciao


----------



## SunDraw

Mi domandavo di un etimo diverso (dal normale "de" latino valido per la "provenienza") per "da" nel caso del nostro moto a luogo, e magari anche lo stato in luogo.
Insomma pensavo all' "apud" (presso) ma la pagina dell'unico etimologico online è giusto interrotta sul più bello! urch! (e al solito io se sono al PC non sono _apud mea libraria_...).
http://www.etimo.it/?term=da


----------



## housecameron

la italianilla said:


> A: Vengo da Milano -> moto DA luogo -> lo dico quando non sto a Milano a qualcuno (che sia di Milano o meno) -> vengo da un posto diverso da quello in cui sto parlando -> mi son spostata verso il luogo diverso -> Arrivo da Milano. Infatti tu, se sei a Milano, non dici "Vengo da Milano" ma "Sono di Milano".


 
Aiuto, non ti seguo più 

Milano-Roma in treno, vado a casa, e dico a mio fratello: ciao, _vengo dalla stazione/vengo da Milano_ 
Questo è moto da luogo (provenienza di viaggio)

_Vengo da Milano_ = _Sono di Milano_ 
Questo dovrebbe essere complemento di origine/provenienza


----------



## Mariano50

Sinceramente ho anch'io difficoltà a capire il significato dell'intervento.
Piuttosto, trovo interessantissimo il link di SunDraw: ero fino a oggi  ignaro che esistesse un "moto a persona". È un'espressione ancora attuale?


----------



## la italianilla

Il ragionamento è solo questo:

1.





> Venire-> utilizzato ogni volta che l'interlocutore si avvicina all'altro, come, ad esempio, nel caso in cui qualcuno ci chiami o si avvicini a noi.
> Esempio:
> Suonano alla porta -> Si dice "vengo" e non "vado".



2. Housecameron dice, quotandomi, la parte in blu: 



> venire -> specifica provenienza da un posto OK, ma non solo
> Vengo da Roma = arrivo/provengo da Roma = moto da luogo
> Vengo da te = mi reco dove sei tu = moto a luogo
> 
> Secondo me l'insegnante ha tralasciato qualcosa...



3. Io dico, sulla prima frase del suo esempio sopra:

_Vengo da Roma -> arrivo da Roma_ (quotando il De Mauro)

4. Poi aggiungo che, secondo me, normalmente, si usa "Vengo da Roma" quando uno si trova in una città che non sia Roma. 
Se uno è a Roma non dice "Vengo da Roma" ma dice "Sono di Roma". Lo so che si tratta di un complemento d'origine, ma non è quello il punto. Il punto è che se tu dici "Vengo da Roma" vuol dire che ti sei spostato da Roma e stai in un altro posto dove stai dicendo quella frase. Quindi c'è uno spostamento. 
Se invece SEI a Roma non dici "Vengo da Roma" perché non c'è spostamento!. Piuttosto è più usuale sentire un "Sono di Roma". Quindi non c'è moto! Era solo quello che volevo far notare. 
5. Dopodichè volevo mettere in luce che "_Vengo da Roma_", così come "_Arrivo da Roma_" implica lo spostamento di moto DA luogo.
Abbiamo visto che anche il De Mauro dice, nel mio messaggio precedente, 
_Vengo da Roma -> Arrivo da Roma_ 
Quindi la professoressa della mia amica non include nella sua definizione solo il Vengo seguito da moto a luogo ma anche il vengo seguito da moto da luogo.
6. Per cui, quando ti chiamano, dire "Sto arrivando" o "sto venendo", in questa accezione (per tornare al discorso iniziale), potrebbe essere corretto in entrambi i casi. Perché sarebbe come dire "Sto arrivando dalla stanza in cui sono ora" o "sto venendo lì da te dalla stanza dove sono ora".
Dico potrebbe perché non ne son sicura, era solo un mio ragionamento!
(Spero che ora sia più chiaro )


----------



## Mariano50

"sto arrivando" e "sto venendo" sono quasi "sinonimi"; il primo definisce, a mio parere, la fase finale dell'atto (manca poco all'arrivo), il secondo resta, cronologicamente, vago.
È solo un'idea...


----------



## misskelly

Mariano50 said:


> "sto arrivando" e "sto venendo" sono quasi "sinonimi"; il primo definisce, a mio parere, la fase finale dell'atto (manca poco all'arrivo), il secondo resta, cronologicamente, vago.
> È solo un'idea...


 
Un'idea che condivido, come ho detto prima: "Sto venendo" lo dico quando sto facendo una cosa, e non parto prima di averla finita; o se non mi richiamano di nuovo con urgenza...


----------



## Bigiù

Non voglio sembrare scortese , però "sto", senza accento.
Ciao e scusa, ma lo faccio per te!


----------



## misskelly

beelebi said:


> Non voglio sembrare scortese , però "sto", senza accento.
> Ciao e scusa, ma lo faccio per te!


 
Sai, lo scrivevo con l'accento per differenziarlo dall'altro "sto", quello che si pronuncia con la _o_ stretta e che a volte trovo scritto anche con l'apostrofo davanti: 'sto = diminutivo di _questo._
Ma se mi dite che non ci và, non lo metto più.


----------



## jazyk

> Ma se mi dite che non ci và, non lo metto più.


E l'accento non ci vuole neanche su _va. _


----------



## misskelly

jazyk said:


> E l'accento non ci vuole neanche su _va. _


 
_Va_ bene... Grazie.


----------



## Laos

Secondo me, questo è un caso in cui l'idioletto dell'ascoltatore ha preso il sopravvento. Se nel suo idioletto, il verbo venire, specialmente in gerundio, viene utilizzato molto di più nella sfera sessuale che in quella quotidiana, è normale che lui/lei lo percepisca come strano nel suo uso più che normale 
Ora, chi dice "sto venendo", fuori dal letto, ha tutte le ragioni per farlo, dato che il primo e maggiore significato di venire non tocca la sfera sessuale... Il "problema" è di chi lo sente (Senza voler offendere nessuno)

Ciao Ciao


----------



## Mariano50

Laos said:


> "problema" è di chi lo sente (Senza voler offendere nessuno) Ciao Ciao



"Honi soit qui mal y pense"


----------

